# NNSW - July Spanish + Some old tuna clips.



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Work Rod,

Glad to see you have been getting into them


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

nice haul rod. I'll be back paddling with you guys soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice work rodpac, your a keen man getting out in this cold , well done


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

U the man Rod, I didn't even get a touch on my 3 livies; let them swim free after 20kms of paddling;
i will have to change my name to the can'tster. :lol: 
I was glad you were able to convert the one i gave you; must have given you the mojo yakka. 8)
Top vid mate and great release on the YFT.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Are your toes cold Rod?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice vid Rod,I'll be hitting the water with a few others this weekend ,some fresies to blood there yaks.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

nad97 said:


> nice haul rod. I'll be back paddling with you guys soon


You'll get there faster going forward.

Bah. Water hit 24 here, and I'm still waiting for some action. It's all still over there.
Good vid as always.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Good work rod, sweet tunes too.

I've had a few donuts of late on the livies. Taken up spearing instead with the clear water.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Yup nice fish rod.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great video Rod, you know you're going well when reporting on yellowfin is an afterthought.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Some tasty looking yellowfin Rod. Nice work.
Hopefully next season ill be lucky enough to tangle with one. 
Great winter Spanish too!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Outstanding, no lip balm required for you buddy.   
cheers
Ant


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice fish, nice food, nice vid, great whale experience. 
What is the water temps up there (at work they have been commenting on how cold the ma temps are) but the SST looks pretty good - 21-22 degrees. I'd just like to get out on a kayak, but with no winter gear I'm staying on dry land.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Well done Rod, was pretty quiet out there yesterday with only a couple of the boys picking up some legal size snapper, no hits on the trolling rigs, bring back the Mackerel!


----------



## guy88 (Feb 24, 2013)

Great vid as always rod.


----------

